# Snails from the MATRIX0:)



## Pinkmummy79 (27 Sep 2013)

I have a colony of small white flat spiral shaped snails which can have only been transported from the Matrix as no new fish or plants have been added to the tank for four months.
Here's a poor pic from my phone





They are most likely from when I changed the substrate 4 week's ago and added molar clay which had been in soak for 6 weeks.
I can't seem to find them searching online and they are breeding fast, anyone id them or confirm if they're troublesome?
Sorry about the poor pic it may not help

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (27 Sep 2013)

This maybe better




Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Michael W (27 Sep 2013)

I believe they're some type of Ramshorn snails. They stay very small and will multiply quite fast. To my knowledge they have never bothered any plants in my aquarium but they can be an eye sore.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (27 Sep 2013)

Ta Michael, I do have some new pink ramshorns from frothelmet hut these only went in last week i.e. After these white snails appeared, I don't want to syphon them out at water change for chance of removing the tiny pink rams by mistake

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Michael W (27 Sep 2013)

The pink ones are different, they're way bigger than the ones you already have which I'm sure you know. The ones in there now will definitely never get as big as the ones you just added. But yes be cautious as I can't tell my really young pink Ramshorns from those if not for the fact that they're in separate tanks.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (27 Sep 2013)

I'll leave them for a while, at least until the pink rams have grown a tad more so it's obvious to me which are which

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Alastair (27 Sep 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> I'll leave them for a while, at least until the pink rams have grown a tad more so it's obvious to me which are which
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4



Ive had a pretty big out break of these for some  reason too and havent a clue where they came from

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andy D (27 Sep 2013)

Looks like a Tadpole snail (Physa Acuta) to me. These are probably the most common hitch hiking snails.


----------



## Michael W (27 Sep 2013)

I think Andy could have potentially hit the nail on the head now that I took a proper look at the 2nd picture. Pinkmummy, do they look like flat miniature versions of the large Ramshorns or are their shells spiraling up to a point? The snail just below the middle one in the 2nd picture is the snail in question.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (28 Sep 2013)

They're all flat

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lindy (28 Sep 2013)

I think the eggs for things like these are in our drinking water and if given favourable conditions they grow. I made a raised pond thingie out of our old water tank clad in decking boards which was filled from our hose. A year later it was emptied and there was fresh water shrimp like things, wild ramshorns, and even leeches.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (28 Sep 2013)

The molar clay was in a 60 litre bucket outside for maybe 6 weeks before I got time to drain the tank down, as' these little fellas only appeared shortly after introducing this to the tank I presumed they had come in on the New substrate, but this doesn't explain why Alastair has had them too so maybe you're right about the water containing eggs

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## frothhelmet (2 Oct 2013)

If they are flat miniature ramshorn snails = Gyraulus sp. I have kept them loads and they are no trouble and I think look cool, especially when they twerk their bodies around. The pink rams I kept them with eventually out-competed them and they disappeared. Every tank could be different though.


----------

